# Cheap plastic Ford F-150 toy



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This is a very cheaply produced non-styrene plastic toy Ford F-150 pickup in about 1:24 scale that I found at Goodwill for fifty cents. I thought I might have a use somewhere down the road for the wheels and possibly the "tires", which are two-sided and hollow. That was the only justification for buying it. 

After looking at it for a while, I decided to fill in the panel lines with a black marker and add some detail. The rear windows were blackened; so were the bumpers and wheel arches. Silver markers were used to do the headlights and turn lights. 

There are no opening panels and the wheels roll on straight metal axles. It looked so cheap before, but now it 'passes' at a long distance away. LOL

Thanks for looking...


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have to agree. It does look pretty good. :thumbsup: And especially considering it started out as a cheap plastic toy. The changes you made have certainly made a difference. The only thing that's giving it away right now is the stickers on the sides.


----------

